

ASK HN: What do you think of mind.some.head ? (social network connecting minds and ideas) - themichael
http://www.mindsomehead.com/?xgi=ddYJifH

======
alaskamiller
<http://www.urbandictionary.com/define.php?term=head>

Edit: okay, this is just a ning setup.

------
run4yourlives
Um, what is it?

